# Bread -- The Staff of Life



## ChefJune (Feb 7, 2012)

I just HAD to post this link to an article by my friend Pat Tanner. The Staff of Life - Bergen Health & Life - September 2011 -

It's an article about the excellent artisan breadmaker, Nina White, of Boblink Dairy and Bakehouse in Milford, NJ. It underscores the many reasons why it's not really possible to buy truly FRESH bread in the grocery store, and talks about the importance of the freshness of the flour.


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for that article. I love to make bread by hand. I never use my mixer or food processor. Every tUnfortunately, Ever time I am kneading the dough, I can go off into another world or take out my aggressions. Unfortunately, I don't like white bread, so a member of my family gets the results of my work.


----------

